# Dig box and pics!



## MyaPerez1018 (Mar 3, 2015)

Pancake LOVES her new dig box. I hide wax worms and crickets in it every night, and as soon as I put her in her cage, it's the first thing she runs too! I have some cute pics of her making a mess in it  
In the last picture she has her cute little tongue out!


----------



## myky11 (Jan 8, 2015)

Pancake is sooooooooo cute :grin: What did you use for her box?


----------



## MyaPerez1018 (Mar 3, 2015)

It's a little plastic storage cube set. I put little arts and crafts pom poms and flat, smooth marble stones for the digging part


----------



## myky11 (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks  any chance you can link the cubes u got?


----------



## tiggywinkles (Jun 4, 2015)

Wow how cute! What is the purpose of the digging box, do they like little trinkets to dig in? Do doggies hide the little trinkets? I think I want to make one for my hoggie Miss Tiggywinkles Pinecone.


----------



## MyaPerez1018 (Mar 3, 2015)

I don't know what you mean by trinkets and doggies hiding things, but the purpose for the dig box is for basic enrichment. It makes them "work" to get their treats  I hide wax worms in there and it's always the first thing she runs to after I put her back in there!


----------



## Alex in Tampa (Oct 12, 2014)

I got to make me one of these


----------

